# Another question for those who cheated.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you sometimes think less of your partner while you were cheating because they remained faithful........as if they had no one else who cared about them.........particularly if the person you were cheating with had a partner of their own or you were aware of other people who would have interested in dating them?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How is it any different that our OM/OW having an other partner any different than your spouse having a partner (YOU)?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> How is it any different that our OM/OW having an other partner any different than your spouse having a partner (YOU)?



Perhaps you are are wondering why your partner stays while you're cheating......is it because they have no other options. 

Perhaps you think that your Wayward partner is of higher value becaue you are pursuing them AND they also have a partner of their own.

Just wondering if those ideas or similar went through your mind.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't say as it did, no. Nothing close to that. I know that some people get off on the thought of stealing someone else's guy (or gal), but that never appealed to me either.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I never thought less of my wife, she was and is incredible. I sometimes realized that the fact my AP was cheating on her H with me said nothing good about her. I felt and feel sorry for my AP's husband, he sounded to me like a decent guy and deserves better from his wife.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't meet any woman but cheated online and I didn't think less of my wife at all. I loved her then and love her now.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

I thought much less of myself but not less of my husband. I always suspected that he had his own temptations but I also knew that he never had cheated on me. I know that he wouldn't have any trouble finding someone better than me in no time. I used to have a friend/neighbor that would constantly comment on how great my husband is at backing in the trailer after a camping trip. She would say this to me over and over! Later on he mentioned "I could have had her". I knew then that she had made a pass on him, probably more than once. I also know that she has been cheating on her husband because she told me. I think that because he said "no" to her makes it so much harder for him dealing with R - he expected for me to say "no" as well but I didn't.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

FourtyPlus said:


> I thought much less of myself


Left that one out by mistake - that one's the top of the list for sure.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

I used to pride myself with being a faithful spouse and I would dispise those that weren't (like the neighbor/friend cheating on her hubby and trying to get to mine). I felt I was better than them because I thought I would never cheat on my husband, not in a million years. Pretty high horse to sit on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> Did you sometimes think less of your partner while you were cheating because they remained faithful........as if they had no one else who cared about them.........particularly if the person you were cheating with had a partner of their own or you were aware of other people who would have interested in dating them?


I didn't think less of my husband. Though by that time he'd already done his dirt as well. 

OM did not have a partner. I am sure people wanted to date him. 



FourtyPlus said:


> I used to pride myself with being a faithful spouse


Me, too.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I never thought less of my wife during or after. As stated by others, I felt less about myself. I also used to pride myself on being faithful.

The OW is divorced. But she was still hurt by my in the end.


----------

